# Big Trout Fishing 1/29/17



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

The next several months are the prime Big Trout Fishing season. Those who are targeting big trout are having great success. Who knows what the weather will do, but I know what the big trout will doâ€¦.eat and get fatter for their spawn.

If you want to target big trout at their heaviest, this is the time. As a bonus, redfish have regularly added a good fight, even on a Corky.

These pics are a few from last Feb & March, which this Feb & March is on track to be the same weather.

Give me a call if you want in.

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------

